# Dry Ice...WEEEEEEE!!!!



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)




----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

All my feeders are afraid to that smoke... lol


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Very cool, I don't know if I like the direct flash on the bucket though, but that's just a personal thing.

What did you have the dry ice for?


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

I double doggy dare you to stick your head in there for 5 seconds


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

put a big goldfish in there, i wanna see what happens


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i did that to euthanize a mouse once


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: that bucket handle looks dirty

but great pic though


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

that hsit makes great pressure bombs.....sounds like a f*cking shotty when it blows up


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

it's good for paint bombs too :laugh:


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Death in # said:


> :rasp: that bucket handle looks dirty
> 
> [snapback]821890[/snapback]​



















OOOOO I gotta go and get me some dry ice! So I can say WEEEEEEEE


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

grnlemonade said:


> that hsit makes great pressure bombs.....sounds like a f*cking shotty when it blows up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes those rock!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

o.....k and this is here for what reason?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

you can make supprisingly good icecream with that stuff:
mix some custard and some cocoa powder, pour in some dry ice and mix for a while then eat.

quite pointless really but did it in a chem lab once, gave us somethinig to do!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

j_burf said:


> you can make supprisingle good icecream with that stuff:
> mix some custard and some cocoa powder, pour in some dry ice and mix for a while then eat.
> 
> quite pointless really but did it in a chem lab once, gave us somethinig to do!!!
> [snapback]822578[/snapback]​


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

lol
The dry ice is used to make a gas chamber for kill rodents.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

We had the dry ice because we got a shipment in of frozen rodents from rodentpro.com


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dracofish said:


> We had the dry ice because we got a shipment in of frozen rodents from rodentpro.com
> [snapback]822671[/snapback]​


how do you like there service and qaulity
i was looking at there site and wondering on ordering some mice


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> o.....k and this is here for what reason?
> [snapback]822523[/snapback]​


Well being that it is a *Non-Piranha* related *Picture* I would think the *Non-Piranha Pictures & Videos* forum would be the most logical place for it to go, where would you put it, feeding and nutrition?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Well being that it is a *Non-Piranha* related *Picture* I would think the *Non-Piranha Pictures & Videos* forum would be the most logical place for it to go, where would you put it, feeding and nutrition?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












but the lounge probably

Non-Piranha Pictures & Videos
This is a forum to share and stash all your photography of your non piranha aquatic pets, reptiles, and amphibians!
Subforums: Predatory Videos
Forum Led by: Non-Piranha Team


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Yeah this might be a good thing for the lounge...more stuff to spam over there lol j/k


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> but the lounge probably
> 
> Non-Piranha Pictures & Videos
> This is a forum to share and stash all your photography of your non piranha aquatic pets, reptiles, and amphibians!
> ...


Well, I've seen people posting pictures of their dogs and such in here which also don't fit under that description, so I figured it was the best place to put it. Perhaps a description change is in order so we know for future reference?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

dracofish said:


> We had the dry ice because we got a shipment in of frozen rodents from rodentpro.com
> [snapback]822671[/snapback]​


how is that place? I was thinking of ordering from them.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> how is that place? I was thinking of ordering from them.
> [snapback]823715[/snapback]​


It was our first order from them, though we were quite happy with the way they packaged it. Very professionaly done, as was their website. They also do not have backstock of frozen animals. They kill per order, or that's what they claim. We were originally going to go with Mice on Ice, but didn't like the way their website was setup.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

dracofish said:


> It was our first order from them, though we were quite happy with the way they packaged it. Very professionaly done, as was their website. They also do not have backstock of frozen animals. They kill per order, or that's what they claim. We were originally going to go with Mice on Ice, but didn't like the way their website was setup.
> [snapback]823857[/snapback]​


I used to go with the mouse factory but Rodentpro has been my choice for about two years. They've been REAL helpful. They messed up my order once and ended up giving me some free rats, how often do you hear that?! They always come rock solid frozen to me as well.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Cool


----------

